# My first rosette career litter



## Takuya (Jul 28, 2011)

For the beginning of my Work, I put together my dear Jack Sparrow aka Bone splash with Rosy aka PEW Rosette



















The litter is born the 17 of July. It was 8 puppies, but the mother eat 4 of them and only 4 bucks are growing op.
I've:

-2 PEW
-1 BEW
-1 Tricolor (siamese maybe)


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow they are beautiful. Congratulations. I wish I had my hands on that splashed gene you have! Great photos. All 4 are males?


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

I like the tricolor


----------

